
Google Chrome for Android Is Dropping Support for Android 4.1-4.3 Jelly Bean - kankanit
https://www.xda-developers.com/google-chrome-android-dropping-support-android-4-1-4-3-jelly-bean/
======
IloveHN84
Really bad. There are still those TV boxes or phones running Android 4 (and
imagine, as of August 2019, Sony is still selling Android 5.0 in shops like
MediaMarkt in Germany).

